# New rescue - Poca's long-lost twin!



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Maybe some of you saw in the Dog Rescue forum that I was helping to coordinate a rescue on a small black dog in Zanesville. 

Turns out that my parents, who were going to foster him, had to back out at the last minute. We didn't have any other openings so I pulled him myself. By then I had so much invested in this dog, and I was NOT going to let him just die at that horrible pound (the Zanesville facility is truly awful).

We were told he was a 2-year old and 40 lbs, but it turns out he's only 9 - 10 months old, 40 lbs and SKINNY. So I'm thinking he'll be more like 60 lbs when full grown, and full of groceries. Not to mention he was listed as a Border Collie mix, and ummmm... does anyone here see THAT in this dog? I sure don't. I'm not sure how long he'll be here, but he's being pampered and really loving all the attention! 

Doesn't he remind you of a certain Poca that graces these forums?  (Where are you Winnie?)



















More...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)




----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

oh my gosh, he is beautiful!! thank you for going to get him


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Oooh he's handsome!!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

When I saw the title for a moment I thought you had obtained a new permanent resident to the household 

He's a handsome boy, for sure. Kudos for helping him out of his bad situation!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Good thing you post it... So funny could be long-lost siblings lol


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Just also wanted to say that this is one REALLY smart boy! I've only been working with him since Friday, and he's already got Sit, Down, and Touch (target) mastered. He willingly enters his crate, lays down and sleeps quietly. And, he's already learned to "leave it" with food in my open palm!

That is one crazy smart pooch if you ask me. Either that, or just highly motivated.  Mozzarella cheese is his weakness...


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh he is beautiful! 

What's his name? Does he play with Willow, Bandit, and Jasper? 

Thanks for helping yet another dog!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

he is one handsome boy!

and i didnt see it at first, but in those last 2 pictures i see some border collie.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

He doesn't have a name yet! My parents have said they would like to name him, so I'm giving them some time to think about it. 

He doesn't play with all the dogs yet - it's only been a couple days, and I'd like to get some really solid obedience skills under his belt before I turn him out with everyone. However, he is allowed to play with Bandit in the house, and goes on walks with him. Bandit is easily the most stable of my group, so that's why I chose him. Even then, this rescue is a little growly and can be reactive, so I'm being extra-slow with the introductions.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

If I wasn't sitting right in front of my dog I would swear you've kidnapped Poca! You were right - he's a dead ringer for her. Thank you so much for rescuing him. It breaks my heart that he would end up in a situation where he would need to be rescued. 

I think he might be a little older than 9-10 months. Here's Poca at 9 months - she was just groomed and at the time we lived in CA where she didn't build up much of an undercoat, so she's not as fluffy as he is.










Here she is at 21 months. She didn't hit her current weight of 65 lbs until about 1.5 years. She was very skinny up until then because she was so active and she had stomach issues. It was hard to keep any meat on her.










And a head shot when she turned 3:


----------



## PetDogDepot (Jul 25, 2009)

wow, perhaps this is a doppleganger?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

That is just insane!!! They look SO much alike.  I thought that might be the case when I saw his pound pics, but once I got him home it was just unbelievable!

The vet will be checking him over tomorrow, and then we'll see what his age is... you're right, he may very well be older. I'm going by what a shelter volunteer told me after she looked at his teeth, but a vet's opinion would be the best.

That last head shot is SO funny - it's almost identical to the one head shot I posted, but in reverse. They look so similar that it's amazing.

I think it's decided, Winnie - we need to meet up so that Poca can meet her clone (and her white clone, Willow).


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Deal! Poca heard about the fantastic fence you're building and has been nagging me all day about why she doesn't have one, too - one that comes pre-loaded with dogs to play with. So I think she's got ideas about making a little road trip already....


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Nekomi, you are such an angel for yet another rescue. I wish more people in this world could be just like you.

Oh and I think Poca needs a brother.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

You should DEFINITELY make the road trip down! You're in MI right? I'm in NE Ohio so it's not that far... and I have a spare room for both you, and Poca.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Winnie, wouldn't it be super cool to have a matching set of dogs?


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

nekomi said:


> You should DEFINITELY make the road trip down! You're in MI right? I'm in NE Ohio so it's not that far... and I have a spare room for both you, and Poca.


I'm in between you in north central IN. Pretty crazy!!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

LeRoymydog said:


> Oh and I think Poca needs a brother.





nekomi said:


> You should DEFINITELY make the road trip down! You're in MI right? I'm in NE Ohio so it's not that far... and I have a spare room for both you, and Poca.





FilleBelle said:


> Winnie, wouldn't it be super cool to have a matching set of dogs?


You guys are eggers-on, all! What's really crazy is that my husband has a golf trip coming up in OH in a month or so. Poca is off running mapquest queries to see how close she can get to Nekomi if she hides in the trunk for the trip and jumps out at just the right moment. Not the best plan, I think. We'll plan a real trip that won't risk life and limb!  Ohio in the fall is pretty nice, I think....


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh, wow. He's gorgeous! Thank you for pulling him--I can't wait to hear more about how he does with you and then with his forever home.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> You guys are eggers-on, all! What's really crazy is that my husband has a golf trip coming up in OH in a month or so. Poca is off running mapquest queries to see how close she can get to Nekomi if she hides in the trunk for the trip and jumps out at just the right moment. Not the best plan, I think. We'll plan a real trip that won't risk life and limb! Ohio in the fall is pretty nice, I think....


That Poca...!  Hey, PM me if you need my address for her to Mapquest...  

(And yes, Ohio IS beautiful in the fall! We live inside a 70-acre wildlife reserve. Poca would love the scenic setting... maybe I should open a doggie Bed and Breakfast!?)

Oh, by the way, he now has a name! My husband christened him with "Loki" last night.  I think it's perfect!!! I was turning around to look at the dog just as he said it, and it was just... perfect.  So way to go, DH!

He is doing sooo fabulously here. He's been introduced to Bandit and they are BEST FRIENDS. They're acting like brothers and took to each other right away. He's also now crate-trained (at least, he sleeps all night without a peep), knows Sit, Down, Touch, Leave it and the beginnings of Come. He walks BEAUTIFULLY on a leash. He's learning to leave my cats alone now... and doing wonderful!

His "issues" so far are that he's reactive to other dogs (hackles up, growling and barking, but not as bad as Willow), and cage/barrier aggressive (freaked out when Bandit walked by his crate last night, and it wasn't guarding). I figure these are pretty typical issues for a dog who was stuck in a pound for a few months... he's already making progress though.

This dog and I have really "clicked". Everyone who sees me with him comments on it... *sigh*


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

What a beauty! Thank goodness you're around rescuing these lovely woofers.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

> This dog and I have really "clicked". Everyone who sees me with him comments on it... *sigh*


Uh oh. Gotta keep an eye on your signature now.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

If my signature gets any longer, it won't fit on DF anymore...


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Lol, no look! There's just enough room for a Loki picture 
You know you want to


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Next time I'll know not to post new rescue pics on DF!!!  

Good thing I haven't posted all the other rescues I've met, I'd have to open a sanctuary just to please all of you!  ("Now there's an idea..." right!?)

(Psst... my husband loves this dog. I don't think he wants to see him go... it's his call... but if this one stays, no more. My property is only so large!)


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

nekomi said:


> Good thing I haven't posted all the other rescues I've met, I'd have to open a sanctuary just to please all of you!  ("Now there's an idea..." right!?)


Lol, right! I've always been safe because I live in an apartment and can't be pressured  You've got that lovely piece of property though...

In all seriousness, I'm glad he's making so much progress. Sounds like he's going to make a great pet for whomever he ends up with.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

*cough*










OK, so I just whipped that up now to please all of you. It's going to have to do until hubby and I come to a decision! 

He definitely will make a terrific pet for someone. He is so silly and fun - today we were out playing in the yard, and he wiggled up into my lap and rolled over! He got a belly rub on my lap! I also caught him sleeping in the cat tree. He's a riot!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

LOL, you're gonna keep him aren't you?!  

I have been following this thread but keeping my mouth shut... not keeping it shut no more 

In all seriousness though, he is a beautiful dog and really a dead ringer for Poca. Black, midsized and fuzzy.. now THAT's the kinda dog my Marge likes! Good luck with him, wherever he may go.. or not go.. heh heh.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Loki is perfect! I think it's all over 'cept the shoutin' - that pup is so YOURS!


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Lol! Love it


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

nekomi said:


> he was listed as a Border Collie mix, and ummmm... does anyone here see THAT in this dog? I sure don't.


Those EYES!!! Yes, I see it 100%, and I love how even the mixes always have those distinctive BC eyes. Not surprised at all that he's picking up commands right and left. 

So??? Is he yours?


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

LOL! Love the pic, and I can't wait to hear where this boy ends up.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

That dog is seriously beautiful! Stunning, simply stunning. I hope that he stays with you. It seems like he would make a great addition to your pack!


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Reading this thread and seeing the pictures made my day. 

Really sad that the Zanesville pound is a pit.

This is one lucky boy.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

New pictures posted!

http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/56746-new-ones-loki-bandit.html


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

My third dog twitch is acting up again...

He's so lucky you guys were able to step in and rescue him...looking forward to hearing more about his personality and how he is around other dogs.

*twitch*


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

That is so uncanny. I bet the both of you could mix up the pictures and we would all have a hard time figuring out who Pocca and Loki are.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

If I could just comment about the Animal-Shelter-Volunteers...

The few that worked with me on Donatello's case... I give them much credit for doing the best they could with _so_ many dogs, but.........

For one, they said Donatello was a Chi-mix. What was their reasoning behind that? His "apple"-shaped head. (Their only reason)... Well... Actually it's not all that "apple"-shaped anymore, and he is way _too_ tall to be have anything Chi in him; I mean, if he's a true mutt and was bred from mutts, then yeah- _Maaaaaybe_, but a small percentage. 

Two different volunteers told me two different "guesses" at his age. One said that by judging his teeth he's around 1 year old. Another said he's around 3 years old.  Could you narrow this down please? (Was my thoughts.)

But... (I throw those around a lot.) lol. But I believe Donatello has just hit his one year mark... Why? Well, for one, he has _amazing_ teeth, not a spot or a speck of plague or buildup on any of his teeth, they're white and dazzling- True, there's an under-bite that makes it difficult to eat hard kibble, but other than that his teeth are perfect.

Also, when I got him, he was so skinny, ribs were showing, spine was was showing, and this dog had slim to no muscle. Now, it could be that he was just so malnourished that his muscles weakened, or whatever happens to them with starving dogs, but there's another clue that leads me to believe that he was still under a year and developing.

His coat changed colors. For almost a month after I got him I kept noticing something different about him... Finally I pin-pointed it down to his coat, he's got a reddish tint to his fur on his head, and thick gray hair that runs down the sides of his neck... That was not there when I got him and it _wasn't_ his winter-coat... This was growing in the middle of winter, and it's now full-blown summer and it's still visible...

So, now Donatello is thick as a rock, his neck, chest, front and back legs are solid muscle, along with down his back... This dog is built like a dang freight-train! I'm not an expert, but I have discussed this with experts, and all of this is only my best guess as well... But I am more apt to believe my best-guess than theirs' was at the time.

Now, I am quite windy right now, but my point was to just show everyone, that even the "best-guesses" of Animal-Shelter-Volunteers and workers are still only guesses, and sometimes, there are people that just don't do enough research and don't give it a good enough thought before they describe a dog...

Anyway, sorry for rambling like that... Loki is amazing and will make some lucky owner very happy.  And I'm sure Loki will always remember you and your home.  I wonder what Loki is mixed with... What's Pocca mixed with Winnie?


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

Another keeper ? 
It's in your sig already.


----------

